# ATN NVSG-1 Anyone have one?



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Been looking for a night vision scope since my vain attempt at predator hunting at night a couple weeks ago. I was using iron sights on my Bushy, and missed a fox and a yote. Sure looks easy on TV!sad3sm

Anyhow, I came across this while surfing, and thought I would get yalls opinion on it. Yeah, I know its Gen1, but I have a Gen1 monocular, and though the view is somewhat hazy, it really reflects eyes well.

Seems to be priced right....

http://www.atncorp.com/atn-nvsg-1-night-vision-riflescope-sale


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I use this for varmint hunting and have been very pleased with the results. I don't have any experience with the ATN but I do know Johnny Quest has one. Might shoot him a PM. http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=OSLGND3&sr


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. Do you need a special scope ring for it to mount on?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

It comes with 2 mounting options. Mounts to your rails or straight to your scope. It's very adjustable. If you can wait until June you can run by the house to check it out.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Great. gimme a shout. Im not in a hurry.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a ATN Gen III that works great. I can see well out to 200yds in a full moon. A Gen I should be good for close shots, under 100yds, but might be a bit fuzzy.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

To be honest I wouldn't waste my money on a gen I device. Your better off using a spotlight or some sort of red light. I hunt with a gen III pinnacle d-760, and a helmet mounted gen III pinnacle pvs-14. I would go gen II at the minimum if you want to get descent results, or a gen II shp scope. Gen II shp is as close as your going to get to a gen III NVD. 

Your also going to need a good illuminator. I use a torch from TNVC and it works out to 500 yards.


Here's a pick threw the 760. Car is 452 yards and the house under the crosshairs is 654. Picture doesn't do the scope justice


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

What about one of these? You could use it on different rifles without re-sighting in everytime.

http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd3-laser-designator.aspx


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you'll be disappointed w the gen1
I have a gen II but I've also bought the laser
genectics light can't wait to try it


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

deke said:


> What about one of these? You could use it on different rifles without re-sighting in everytime.
> 
> http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd3-laser-designator.aspx


The more I read about them, the more Im liking them. :cheers:


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Brassnadz said:


> The more I read about them, the more Im liking them. :cheers:


The main issue with them is that the scope mount is poor, the rail mount may be better but I've never used it, you have to adjust it constently. It's a little frustrating, but not too bad, I'd buy it knowing what I know now. You don't have to have lite crosshairs with it either, you can see them fine.

Hope that helps,
Todd


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"The more I read about them, the more Im liking them. :cheers: "

Here you go, just posted here on the classified board  http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=270458

Looks like a good price, just under the cheapest price I have found on line plus no shipping.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

This won't stop me from getting one because it can be dealt with so use it as general info if you wish. They apparently don't work well in cold weather and BSA is aware of the problem. I've seen several threads on different forums discussing it. This one has some pretty good ideas to keep it warm during the colder hunts.

http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1175260/1


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

So who bought it?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Not me I already have one


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Some of the predator forums really beat up the ND3 from laser genetics. Just about everyone who has one says they work great as long as it is above 40 or so degrees. Once it starts getting cold then it stops working. They recommend hand warmers, etc but for that amount of money I want the thing to work, period. I am curious is the Torch mentioned above from TNVC has the same issue. KM2006DMAX, what is your review of the Torch operating in cold weather?


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> Some of the predator forums really beat up the ND3 from laser genetics. Just about everyone who has one says they work great as long as it is above 40 or so degrees. Once it starts getting cold then it stops working. They recommend hand warmers, etc but for that amount of money I want the thing to work, period. I am curious is the Torch mentioned above from TNVC has the same issue. KM2006DMAX, what is your review of the Torch operating in cold weather?


Boomer pm sent.

The torch and the nd3 are different animals so to speak. The torch works in the 820-860 nanometer range of the light spectrum. You will have to have NV to see the light emitted from a torch. There is no effects of cold weather to the torch that I have experienced. I've hunted with them were the temps were in the low 20's with no effects on performance. Battery life might have been shortened some, but that can be the case with any batterys in the cold.

Performance wise its a true 500 yard Infared illuminator. I've lite up my deerstand at one of my 4 ways in S. Texas that was 523 yards. Now ambient light that is out will effect the appearance of the beam when viewing. If its a dark cloud cover night the torch looks like a search light out there. If its a night with a full moon you can barely see the beam.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

The PVS14 seems like it's going to do the trick!

Just got it and I'm ready to try her out on the bacon!


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> The PVS14 seems like it's going to do the trick!
> 
> Just got it and I'm ready to try her out on the bacon!


Nice! You'll love that set up. Makes it really easy hitting moving targets.

I hunt with a pvs-14 helmet mounted with a d-760 weapon mounted. Its pure death on hogs!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

The ND3 lazer deal is cool but in my experiences it doesnt work worth a flip past about 100 yards. A buddy of mine and I have been yote hunting every other week since deer season ended on a cattle ranch in Hockley he bought the ND3 in December and we have yet to shoot a critter under it. We mostly use it with a pair of 8x binocs to distinguish whats in the light and whats not. Without dropping the coin on some good night vision or thermal stuff theres no substitute for a good spotlight and some red dykem sprayed on the lens....17 yotes and 4 bobcats cant be wrong


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

*My night rig.*

Have the PVS-14 and love the thing!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Honestly the NV scope from ATN is bulky and makes it top heavy when mounted... Also, if you're going to throw $ down on a Gen I, might as well do it right and get a Gen III, or at least a Gen II.

I first bought the ATN scope (from Cabela's) and found out first hand that it wasn't practical while hunting, especially if you're spot and stalking hogs. Oh and I didn't like the fact that my rifle was limited to night use only. So I went with a 3rd Gen Monocular behind a holographic sight. If you want to use your rifle during the day, pop it off... Try the scope out if you want, and if you do get it through Cabela's and they wont hesitate if you try to return it.

I've layed down plenty of hogs with my setup and dont regret getting one. 

Like I've said in another post, you'll need to get a IR illuminator for hunting without moon light. If you don't get one at first, you'll understand why when you take it out with no moon light...


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

A few friends like their clip on scope lights that gander sells for $65-85.


----------

